# Finally picked up some apple.



## gone4nc (Aug 15, 2013)

Wenr to the shooting range today to make dinner fir the class, and to my surprise thr owner had trimmed some apple trees for me. This is good , I have no apple . I also hit is qood pile Sunday and picked up some seasoned cherry. Life ia good.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2013)

Yea, free wood.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2013)

I have what looks like cherry on pallets?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Could it be?


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 15, 2013)

A friend of mine works with Corion counter tops. The pallets are all hardwoods. Even on one pallet we might find , oak , cherry,  hickory and maple. So check some of the shops in your area.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2013)

I have the pallets.  Looks like cherry.

Why would they use good wood for pallets?


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 15, 2013)

From what my buddy said, they don't use thec sap woods because the wood is heat treated for bugs. This is for export and import reasons.  This may be correct or not, I trust his words he's been in the business since 1982. Please correct me if this is wrong.


----------

